# Anyone done a BnB meet up?



## ClairAye

Just wondering! :)

Yesterday me and Jason met bumblebeexo and Teagan :)

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/r270/598412_2510438858508_288007453_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/r90/69419_2510503820132_2107689318_n.jpg

https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/r270/579145_2510504380146_1221480156_n.jpg

Jason just kept wanting to roll onto Teagan! Lol! Anyone else had a meet up and want to share the photos? :)


----------



## littlemommy

awww they are both just adorable! i dont think anyone lives anywhere close to where we do:( its hard to move and have no babies around...uh oh only child syndrome! :dohh: lol


----------



## ClairAye

Aren't they just! :haha:
I got very broody :dohh:

Ugh yeah no one where I live (an island at the top of Scotland!) has babies and are the same age as me roughly.. And if they do, we don't get on haha!


----------



## littlemommy

i live in the US in the state of Maine. no one lives this far up north! im as far as u can get without going into canada! haha


----------



## Sarah1508

Omg I would love to do that! Shame I live in the middle of nowhere :(


----------



## x__amour

I've met up with CSweets, LovingYou, and neonpolkadots. :D


----------



## 060509.x

Nope :(


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

i met up with ellaenchanted but shes no where to be found since i lost my other blackberry </3


----------



## beanzz

I'd love to but I'm so far away from everyone down here :(


----------



## bumblebeexo

Me and Clair both live on different islands, so meeting up was quite impressive! :haha: Was good! :D


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Me and Amber did. Was quite a while ago now so needs to happen again soon! X


----------



## Sarah1508

bumblebeexo said:


> Me and Clair both live on different islands, so meeting up was quite impressive! :haha: Was good! :D

What Islands do you's both live on if yous don't mind me asking haha , both up the top of Scotland aye? I'm in the middle of nowhere on an island in the north west of Scotland, boo :( :haha:


----------



## Harli

Aww, they are both so cute! I've never done one, and am pretty sure no one lives anywhere near me anyways, haha.


----------



## joshslilmomma

Am sure nobody lives in new jersey :(


----------



## mayb_baby

Me and five others meet now at least once a year there from all over England and I'm from Ireland :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Sarah1508 said:


> bumblebeexo said:
> 
> 
> Me and Clair both live on different islands, so meeting up was quite impressive! :haha: Was good! :D
> 
> What Islands do you's both live on if yous don't mind me asking haha , both up the top of Scotland aye? I'm in the middle of nowhere on an island in the north west of Scotland, boo :( :haha:Click to expand...

Orkney and Shetland! So yeah - both the top of Scotland!


----------



## ClairAye

Aw sometimes I wish I lived on the mainland!

Lol Sarah which one are you on? X


----------



## Sarah1508

Uist if you've ever heard of it haha its right below Lewis and stornoway you probs would of heard of them lol sometimes wish I lived away too not Glasgow but maybe Oban again I loved it there! x


----------



## bumblebeexo

I've heard of Uist before! One of my pals goes there a lot as he has family there.


----------



## Sarah1508

bumblebeexo said:


> I've heard of Uist before! One of my pals goes there a lot as he has family there.

Oohh I wonder if I know his family! Lol what's his name? Or thers if you know haha


----------



## bumblebeexo

He's called Finlay Keiller.. It's his Dad that lives there! I presume they'll have the same last name :haha:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

A big group of us did a meet a year ago :) we travelled from all over. It was loads of fun! Crazy with 20 odd buggys and young parents with kiddies haha.

Ive also met with mellie1989 ( i may have got her username wrong lol) a good few times. Shes come to stay with the kiddies a couple times. :) <3 we are really close.

Most of the people ive met arent on bnb anymore though :(


----------



## Sarah1508

bumblebeexo said:


> He's called Finlay Keiller.. It's his Dad that lives there! I presume they'll have the same last name :haha:

Nope don't have a clue! :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

I know Lewis and Stornoway :haha:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I've met a girl by the username Shocklee16. She doesn't venture on here anymore, but he was my bump buddy. She flies up from Texas atleast once a year!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Nope, it would be cool to though, have no idea who lives near me though.. since there's not that many girls on here everyone seems pretty spread out. xx


----------



## samisshort

No but I wish I could! I live in Illinois so I doubt anyone lives near me. But I do think it'd be cool. :)


----------



## fl00b

i'm literally in the middle but i don't know any girls from birmingham! :sad1:


----------



## Shanelley

will hopefully be meeting kiwim0m soon :) we live in same town


----------



## KiwiMOM

Shanelley said:


> will hopefully be meeting kiwim0m soon :) we live in same town

We did :D there's photo evidence but it's on facebook :winkwink:


----------



## o.o

no :( but iwould love to idk anyone that lives here. i do have some mommy friends here but not from bnb :haha:


----------



## tasha41

I've met 4 people from here :) 2 fellow members of the team, Vickie & Tiff, and then 2 other members. I think I have done 5 meet-ups now!


----------



## Mei190

I'd love to meet up with people, but I'm so shy it would be a little hard :cry:


----------



## Amber4

I've met Rachel and Oliver :) Going to a meet next month not sure who's going from TP though :) x


----------



## snowfia

No, I'd love to but no idea if anyone lives near me. Plus, I hardly come on here anymore, really should.


----------



## Rhio92

I've met quite a few, I'd really recommend it :) On Tuesday, I met bigbetty and her daughter Fran for some lunch and a shop, about 18 months ago did the big teen one in Leeds, it was amazing! And I meet up with some Derby girls every few months, and we sometimes travel to Birmingham :) We're hoping to go to the christmas market, so any west midlanders are welcome to join us xx


----------



## Elizax

Nope, I live in a crappy town in the north east nobodys probably heard of :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i did the one a couple of girls have mentioned, in leeds a little while ago, but a lot of the girls don't come on here any more..
was an amazing one though!! 
x


----------



## mommie2be

I've never done one, sounds fun though ! But we live in North Carolina (USA) & I don't think anyone else lives around here. :(


----------



## jadek

I live in New York.. it seems like most of you girlies on here are from over the ocean! Wish I had mommy friends over here to meet up with though


----------



## ClairAye

I'd happily to to NY if I could afford it! :)


----------



## mummyof3babas

id love a meetup but im in wolverhampton dont see many girls frm wolvo on here :(x


----------



## fl00b

mummyof3babas said:


> id love a meetup but im in wolverhampton dont see many girls frm wolvo on here :(x

ooooh i'm from wednesbury which isn't too far away! :) xx


----------



## mummyof3babas

really:D yayyy someone lives near aha Xx


----------



## Emma11511

I'm meeting HenleysMummy soon, she lives like, down the road :haha: And Henley was born like 2 weeks after Julian.

I don't think anyone else lives near me though! I'm near Chelmsford in Essex :)


----------



## princessb2012

I'd love too but there isn't many of yous in London! You'd think there would be


----------

